# funny but not very functional looking design



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

http://uncrate.com/stuff/philips-urban-beehive/









i'm sure others have seen this (couldnt find a thread though). So much misinformation in there to try to sell this thing hahaha. 'use smoke to sedate the bees then remove cover to take honey' aka let a whole mess of bees into your house without a way back into the hive after you close it. :lpf:


----------

